# How exaggerated are wrestlers billed heights/weights?



## Goosey (Feb 20, 2009)

We all know they do it, but how exaggerated are they? 

I remember seeing bryan danielson in person a few years ago, and I'm 5ft 8 and I swear he was none bigger than me, so there is no way that Mysterio is 5ft 6 etc..


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

It varies from wrestler to wrestler. For example, 'Taker isn't really 6'10, but Randy Orton and Edge are both legitimately around 6'4 or 6'5 (their billed heights). HHH is also billed at 6'4, but he's clearly a couple of inches shorter than Orton and Edge and just taller than Cena, who's billed height of 6'1 seems to be legit.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I really don't get why WWE needs to make superstars seem bigger than they are. Its not like they do the UFC Tale of the Tape stuff where they show each guys height,weight,age and stuff like that. So why lie about something that's random.


----------



## Jairus Cain (Dec 15, 2005)

It's usually about 2 inches that get added to their real height. Sometimes more, sometimes less. For example, Rey Mysterio is actually 5' 3". Daniel Bryan is about 5' 9" or so. Triple H is closer to 6' 2".


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kane is in reality ''6 ft 7'' but WWE build him as ''7 ft'' and that's one of the most ridiculous over exaggerations of the WWE. Batista was built as ''6 ft 5'' and 318 pounds in his Evolution days, when in reality he was ''6 ft 3'' and probably 280 pounds. 

There are many examples of ridiculous over exaggerations of wrestlers heights/weights and if I had to list them all, I would be here all day.

I realize WWE use build heights and weights to give the illusion that they're truly larger-than-life characters, but sometimes it's just good to tell the truth once in a while.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

dxbender said:


> I really don't get why WWE needs to make superstars seem bigger than they are. Its not like they do the UFC Tale of the Tape stuff where they show each guys height,weight,age and stuff like that. So why lie about something that's random.


It does seem a bit odd these days, as it doesn't really apply in a 'reality' era. Back in the old days superstars were made out to be real life superheroes, so it was common to exaggerate their height and weight to enhance this vibe.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

As some have said, some are more exaggerated than others. For example, Dolph Ziggler's is greatly exaggerated. He's billed at 6' 213. When I saw him in person (from the front row of a show, so I got a really good view here), he was about the same height as Daniel Bryan, maybe an inch shorter, and he had much less mass than Bryan as well. I'd say he was more toward 5'9"-5'10" 185. Swagger even ribbed him about it on air a month or two back. I think they do this with wrestlers like Dolph because he's been pushed toward the main event, and just to make it seem like he's big enough to compete with the likes of Cena and Orton.

Even someone like Cody Rhodes's weight is greatly exaggerated. He is a legit 6'2" but he's not 215. I'd say probably 200 lbs at the most. He is very ripped up, but has no real mass. For example, look at his picture here and compare it to Arnold Schwarzenegger, who is also 6'2" and weighed 235 lbs in this picture. There is absolutely no way he is only 20 lbs. lighter than Arnold.



















Cody is more my size if not a little smaller and I'm 6' and weigh 198 lbs.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

UFC even works height. But you can look at UFC physiques and compare them to wwe - Jon Jones weighs 205er, Anderson Silva 185er and GSP at 170lber. Hell last night Cheick Kongo came in at 229 and he's a tall dude and more muscled up than any wwe big man. Daniel Bryan is 170lbs at most, CM Punk probably 185er. 

Wwe bills their talent bigger than they are to keep that "larger than life" aspect to the show.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Kane was hugely exaggerated. But back then it seemed credible cause there were no other huge guys and he did look taller than taker.

I think at this day and age, CM punk is the one that takes the cake, billed at 6'2 ( With boot elevators - any one can see that ) and at 218 pounds o_0, dont make me laugh.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

On the indies Bryan said he'd always bill his weight lower than it actually was. (Not sure why)

In WWE he said this is the first time he had to go by his actual weight.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

According to the WWE:
This guy - 









weighs 150lbs more than this guy - 









I know he's a fictional character but his weight is roughly correct so Big Show is overbilled!


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

I _think_ that Crash Holly's weight might've been over exaggated.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

sheamus definitely isn't 270 lbs. more like 240 at most. and sheamus difinitely isn;t 6'6". more like 6'3


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Most wrestlers height are exaggerated by an inch or two. Weight is different for everyone, but it's usually 15-30 lbs. Daniel Bryan has said in videos on WWE.com that he's 5'8" 200lbs. He also said in Wrestling Road Diaries that he's 5'8", and on Colt Cabana podcast they discuss how he doesn't exaggerate his weight unlike other wrestlers. Jack Swagger is actually 6'5", not 6'7". Goldberg was actually 6'2" 266 lbs, but he was billed as 6'4" 285 lbs.


----------



## mkh (Mar 25, 2005)

lol If this thread is correct then im bigger then daniel bryan and and dolph zigler and im tehe same height and weight that codey roads is...


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

The biggest exaggeration was Giant Gonzales who was billed as being 8 feet tall.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Rock is quite exaggerated, he's like 6'1.5-6'2...not 6'5. Punk is suddenly 6'2 now he's a main eventer when he used to be 6'1 (really 5'11).
Mark Henry too, legit 6'1, billed that as a face, got billed 6'4 after his heel turn last year and wore thick soled shoes to appear bigger...pretty stupid I think.

Usually 2-3 inches and a good 30-50 pounds more generally.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I saw an image from taken from a WWE magazine that says Christian is actually five ten.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Kane's consistently been billed at 320 pounds, and if we compare the size of him in 2001 to say now or when he debuted, he's not nearly as large as that point in his career. I think someone said his real weight recently, not even thinking, about 290 i think. He's probs a bit taller than taker but only by half an inch or so... i mean, goldust is only an inch shorter. And then his height has varied too... normally ranges between 7 and 6'10

WWE will always over exaggerate but i think people are a lot more wise to it now so theyll probably start doin it less, maybe, heck.. theyve made everything else less exciting.

EDIT:

He looks like nearly a head taller than cena here though... about 6'8? which is still pretty tall http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/249557-photo-kane-unmasked-during-wwe-tour-of-abu-dhabi


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Daniel Bryan at 210 is a joke. He's no more than 170lbs.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

dxbender said:


> I really don't get why WWE needs to make superstars seem bigger than they are. Its not like they do the UFC Tale of the Tape stuff where they show each guys height,weight,age and stuff like that. So why lie about something that's random.


It's been going on for years and done to just add that little extra bit of super-stardom to the wrestlers characters. It's one of the small details that goes into the overall package to make the workers look that bit more larger than life. There's a lot of things that you can say "why do they do this?" for example why have numerous title belts or any for that matter, when we know it isn't real. Why do both guys come out separately? Why do they still use a ring and not something that is a lot comfier for them to work on? All because it's a part of the big picture that makes pro-wrestling better than if they didn't do all that stuff.


----------



## KingLeno (Jan 5, 2012)

Neutronic said:


> On the indies Bryan said he'd always bill his weight lower than it actually was. (Not sure why)
> 
> In WWE he said this is the first time he had to go by his actual weight.


maybe he was just saying that so when his weight jumped 25-30 lbs in the WWE, he would have an explanation


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm bigger than everyone that was in Raw's E.C., but they build them bigger than what they are so they sound larger than life. It will always be done, regardless of the era.


----------



## Bizzy Bone (Feb 21, 2012)

First of all there is no way Bryan is 210 pounds. I am 225 pounds and have met Finaly (since we live in the same town) quite a few times. I am 5'9 225 pounds and I'm the same height as Finlay and bigger than him as well. 

As far as Kane goes I think Kane is one of the worst fighters to bill as being taller than he actually is based on the fact the he has really bad posture. Kane is a legit 6'8 and has claimed 6'9 as his peak height and I believe it. His posture however doesn't do him any justice. I would say right now Kane is around 280 or so pounds. He said at one point he weighed around 350 and I believe it. He used to be HUGE!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

greendayedgehead said:


> I saw an image from taken from a WWE magazine that says Christian is actually five ten.


He's clearly taller than Jericho though and about as tall as Cena but obviously less massive than both of them.

Speaking of Christian, from 1999-2003, the guy was as you said: billed at 5'10 and weighed at 215 lbs. One haircut later and he was suddenly 6'1(sometimes even 6'2) and 227 lbs although lately his billed weight has fluctuated from 199 to 214 lbs.

And I remember Bryan's weight was being billed between 180-195 prior to winning the World Title, after that, he was suddenly billed at 210 lbs.




Bizzy Bone said:


> As far as Kane goes I think Kane is one of the worst fighters to bill as being taller than he actually is based on the fact the he has really bad posture. Kane is a legit 6'8 and has claimed 6'9 as his peak height and I believe it. His posture however doesn't do him any justice. I would say right now Kane is around 280 or so pounds. He said at one point he weighed around 350 and I believe it. He used to be HUGE!


Back then, it didn't even matter. The guy clearly had some padding or heels in his boots that effectively made him look like a 7 footer, just think back to the debut-staredown between him and Taker in the HIAC at Bad Blood. He was clearly taller than Taker back then because his boots added some height.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Tobyx said:


> According to the WWE:
> This guy -
> 
> 
> ...


Arkham Asylum lists Bane's venom statistics from the comic books which are 6'8" and 350 pounds. The art direction for AA, (and AC), however, make Bane look far more jacked than he looks in the comics, and even in the comics he looks really big, but then so does Batman and he's only 6'2" 220ish pounds. It all depends on the artist, but this:










Is far more believable for 6'8" 350 pounds than the Arkham Asylum version.

By the way, for reference of how stupidly undervalued the weights are in that game, Killer Croc is listed as being 11 feet tall and only weighs 580 pounds. In the comics he's 7'6" and weighs 686 pounds. The Big Show is not 500 pounds, he is a legit 440ish pounds (which is what they actualy bill him as if you watch the product), and when he's in better shape he weighs about 400-420.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

MovedManc said:


> I _think_ that Crash Holly's weight might've been over exaggated.





















To answer the thread, and many other threads that always seem to pop up- professional wrestling is one of the most dishonest businesses, ever. They will lie to you for any and all reasons, about the most insignificant thing. It's always been that way, and I guess old habits die hard.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton being billed as 245 is a joke there is NO WAY he's 5 pounds heavier than Cena


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Camoron said:


> Arkham Asylum lists Bane's venom statistics from the comic books which are 6'8" and 350 pounds. The art direction for AA, (and AC), however, make Bane look far more jacked than he looks in the comics, and even in the comics he looks really big, but then so does Batman and he's only 6'2" 220ish pounds. It all depends on the artist, but this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ring announcer bills the Big Show as 440lbs, but other superstars and the commentators say he is 500lbs. I don't believe that Big Show is 440lbs, I'd say he's about 380ish. I'm not good at estimating weight though. But surely if Big Show is 440lbs, when he stands on people shouldn't he be crushing their ribs?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

They probably add a few inches and pounds, not too much so it would be ridiculous.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Well For an example Miz is billed 6'2 but he's 6'1 and 220 pounds but he's about 210-15


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Miz looks 4'10". I doubt he's six foot tall.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Miz looks 4'10". I doubt he's six foot tall.


Bad Troll


----------



## Graywolf727 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well Jericho has been billed at 6-6'1 but in his book says he is 5'11 and his weight is definitely off. Rey is definitely not 5'6, he is 5'3 on a good day. Sheamus is not 6'6 even with the hair included. And Cena is maybe 6'0.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

The XL said:


> Daniel Bryan at 210 is a joke. He's no more than 170lbs.


Might want to get some glasses bro


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The funniest weight billing in recent memory has been Daniel Bryan. Before he became World Heavyweight Champion, he was billed as being 185 pounds. It seemed like he instantly gained 25-30 when he won the title.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

No way is Jericho 5'11. When I stood next to him he was 5'8/9. He obviously wears lifts when in action


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> The funniest weight billing in recent memory has been Daniel Bryan. Before he became World Heavyweight Champion, he was billed as being 185 pounds. It seemed like he instantly gained 25-30 when he won the title.


he's gotten a lot bigger since then....PAUSE


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

D17 said:


> Rock is quite exaggerated, he's like 6'1.5-6'2...not 6'5. Punk is suddenly 6'2 now he's a main eventer when he used to be 6'1 (really 5'11).
> Mark Henry too, legit 6'1, billed that as a face, got billed 6'4 after his heel turn last year and wore thick soled shoes to appear bigger...pretty stupid I think.
> 
> Usually 2-3 inches and a good 30-50 pounds more generally.


There's no way The Rock is anything less than 6'3. He's taller than HHH and Lesnar.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

D17 said:


> *Rock is quite exaggerated, he's like 6'1.5-6'2.*..not 6'5. Punk is suddenly 6'2 now he's a main eventer when he used to be 6'1 (really 5'11).
> Mark Henry too, legit 6'1, billed that as a face, got billed 6'4 after his heel turn last year and wore thick soled shoes to appear bigger...pretty stupid I think.
> 
> Usually 2-3 inches and a good 30-50 pounds more generally.


I highly doubt that. Rocky seems to be around 6'4.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

if u compare todays daniel bryan to the one that debuted back in 2010, there is a noticeable size difference. He actually looks a lot more solid than most of the roster.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Hulk Hogan at one time was billed 6'8" and thats not true. He might be 6' 4" at the most.


----------



## Bizzy Bone (Feb 21, 2012)

heels4life said:


> if u compare todays daniel bryan to the one that debuted back in 2010, there is a noticeable size difference. He actually looks a lot more solid than most of the roster.


Nah, it's the beard bro!


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

On gladiators in UK Mason Ryan was said to be between 19 stone 9 and 20 stone (275-280lbs) but in WWE he's 313 :0



Killswitch Stunner said:


> Hulk Hogan at one time was billed 6'8" and thats not true. He might be 6' 4" at the most.


I might be talking out my arse here but didnt hogan have surgery that took about 3 inches off his height?


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

I was watching Smackdown from 1999 and Kane was apparently 7"3' :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

JigsawKrueger said:


> No way is Jericho 5'11. When I stood next to him he was 5'8/9. He obviously wears lifts when in action


If Jericho is only 5'8-9", then Chris Benoit is probably 5'7" which means Eddie Guerrero is no more than 5'5"... and no way Guerrero is only a couple inches taller than Rey Mysterio.





Killswitch Stunner said:


> Hulk Hogan at one time was billed 6'8" and thats not true. He might be 6' 4" at the most.


Hogan at his peak was pushing 6'7". Numerous back and knee surgeries, including the removal of 2 discs in his spine took a few inches off his height.

Karl Malone (6'9") and Dennis Rodman (6'7")


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

kwab said:


> If Jericho is only 5'8-9", then Chris Benoit is probably 5'7" which means Eddie Guerrero is no more than 5'5"... and no way Guerrero is only a couple inches taller than Rey Mysterio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd put Jericho at 5'9. He was exact same height as me. Eddie at 5'7 and Benoit at 5'8 is believable to me.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Eddie Guerrero was 5'8". Kurt Angle is like 5'9", some have said 5'10", so he might be somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

I always thought Benoit was atleast a 5'9" next to Angle who appeared to be an inch taller. And Angle is a legit 5'10" according to olympic records. eddie G was about 5'8", atleast in that mug shot it says so.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

kwab said:


> Hogan at his peak was pushing 6'7". Numerous back and knee surgeries, including the removal of 2 discs in his spine took a few inches off his height.







He starts to talk about Hogan's height at 1:19...says he's legit 6'5" now, and in the 80s was definitely 6'8". So yeah, you're right.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Tobyx said:


> The ring announcer bills the Big Show as 440lbs, but other superstars and the commentators say he is 500lbs. I don't believe that Big Show is 440lbs, I'd say he's about 380ish. I'm not good at estimating weight though. But surely if Big Show is 440lbs, when he stands on people shouldn't he be crushing their ribs?


I am pretty confident that Big Show is a legit 440 pounds. Besides the new "real weight initiative" which WWE has allegedly been following to announce wrestlers at their real weights unless they weigh less than 220 lbs, I happen to be a near-giant sized guy myself (6'6") and if I were to bulk up to Show's level of muscle (and fat) I could weigh 330-360 pounds, so I have no problem believing a guy who's 6 inches taller than me weighing 440 based on how he currently looks. At his peak weight, years back when his weight was really out of control, I believe he actually weighed as much as or more than his billed 500 pound weight before taking time off to lose weight, and when he came back he was said to have lost about 100 pounds and he looked to be in the best shape he'd been in since his WCW days when he was billed (I believe) as 420 pounds.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

corfend said:


> I highly doubt that. Rocky seems to be around 6'4.


Rock isn't the same height as Orton. He's Cena's height and Cena is (billed) 6'1"


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

The Rock is billed at 6'4"-6'5" and Cena is billed at 6'1".


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

I've met big show at least 5 times, there's no way he's not at least 400 lbs. I'm 6'3 240 and he looks like someone took two of me and squashed them together.

Marcus cor von, might be one of the most exaggerated heights ever.

I think taker's height is stretched more than Kane's. Kane looks pretty tall even standing next to big show. Taker is barely taller than HHH now, of course he's older so he's probably lost 2-3 inches but still.


----------



## Belisarius (Feb 23, 2012)

You cant tell the exact weight by just looking at person. For example im 6 feet tall and weight 200 pounds. Everyone thinks that im like 175-180 because i played Soccer all my life, and all my weight is in my legs. I have huge legs. Plus some people have heavy bones. I believe that Sheamous is legit at 265. Look at this guy legs and upper body. He is bigger than Brock Lesnar.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Kane is hugely exaggerated. Orton is a legit 6'5" and in every match they've faced each other, Orton only appears a couple inches shorter


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> The Rock is billed at 6'4"-6'5" and Cena is billed at 6'1".


The Rock really is about 6'4. Look there. Cena's head is tilted upwards to look at Rocky, which gives him about an inch, while Rock is kind of leaning downward just a little, probably losing an inch or so, and still, the difference in that pic between them is still about an inch or 2. So 6'1 (Cena's height) + 1 inch (Cena lookin upwards) + 1 inch (Rocky leaning downward a lil) + 1.5 inch (the clear difference between them) = about 6'4 or so (Rocky's height).

As for the topic, I think if the wrestler is less than 220, they get added about 15 pounds or so, to give them some credibility. As for the guys over 220, their billed weight/height looks believable, except a few. Sheamus seems more around 6'4, not 6'6, as an example.


----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

e.g. Daniel Bryan is billed as 5'11

In reality he is 5'6


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Well here are some legit heights


Chris Jericho...5ft 10
todd grisham....6ft 3
chavo.....5ft 7
big show....6 ft 10
batista 6 ft (yes thats it)....i met him in person....he definately wears lifts

Sheamus 6 ft 2
John Cena 6ft
Miz 5ft 10 (miz looks about 2 inches shorter than cena...so it makes sense)
Booker T....6 ft
Jerry Lawler Now....5 ft 10


Andre the Giant....6ft 9.5....billed at 7ft 5!!!!


*


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

andromeda_1979 said:


> *Well here are some legit heights
> 
> 
> Chris Jericho...5ft 10
> ...


Where did you get these from? I'm kinda skeptical about Andre only being 6ft 9. And Batista 6ft?


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

Andre's height of 6'9.5" is about right. No way Batista is only 6ft though. Unless Triple H and Ric Flair are both around 5'9-5'10"


----------



## LTCWWE (Mar 27, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> The Rock is billed at 6'4"-6'5" and Cena is billed at 6'1".


There is no way The Rock is 6'4"-6'5".

The big guy in the picture below (Tommy Walsh) is a legit 6'5". The guy to the immediate right of him (Neil McDermott) is 5'10". The other young guy in the leather jacket (Sam Attwater) is 6'0". 










The Rock's height is totally exaggerated, as is the height of many of the other alleged 6'5"ers.


----------



## K2K12 (Dec 27, 2011)

It gives me hope that if I grow 3 inches or so, I wouldn't look totally out of shape standing next to these guys.

(Just realised I revived an old thread, oh well)


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

Most weights are exaggerated but some are not. A couple years back Cena was billed 240 pounds but now he is 251 pounds which seems legit. Why did they bill Cena lighter than he is?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cena's height an weight are pretty much legit. He's one of the few wrestlers who WWE don't exaggerate with their height/weight, Randy Orton's another, Orton's a legit 6'4 and he's probably the weight he's build at. 

I'm surprised they don't exaggerate Cena really, considering he's the top guy and wrestling is all about larger than life characters, they exaggerated every other top guy before him (Hogan, Austin, The Rock).

And yeah this thread is a year old...


----------



## My Pet Pikachu (May 7, 2012)

andromeda_1979 said:


> *Well here are some legit heights
> 
> 
> Chris Jericho...5ft 10
> ...


No way is Batista 6ft. I'm 6'3 and he walked past me in the front row and he's just taller than me.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Im pretty sure they add 2 inches (5 cm) Cena is infact 181 cm, around 5'11 but he sure looks taller because of his massive upperbody and huge head. Langston is 180 cm aswell I believe.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

andromeda_1979 said:


> *Well here are some legit heights
> 
> 
> Chris Jericho...5ft 10
> ...


Lol Batista 6 foot? Id say about 6'4. Miz at 5'10 also a big no. Miz is atleast 6'1.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

WWE adds 2 inches
WCW added 3 inches

It was funny when a wrestler jumped to WCW they grew an inch

Also, wrestlers always stay the same height, so Hogan was being billed as 6'9" in 2000 when he was about 6'4" at the time

I wonder how tall Undertaker is now, he's barely above HHH and they still call him 6'10"


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Bl0ndie said:


> Kane's consistently been billed at 320 pounds, and if we compare the size of him in 2001 to say now or when he debuted, he's not nearly as large as that point in his career. I think someone said his real weight recently, not even thinking, about 290 i think. He's probs a bit taller than taker but only by half an inch or so... i mean, goldust is only an inch shorter. And then his height has varied too... normally ranges between 7 and 6'10
> 
> WWE will always over exaggerate but i think people are a lot more wise to it now so theyll probably start doin it less, maybe, heck.. theyve made everything else less exciting.
> 
> ...



Ahahahahaha.... started reading this comment and was like... hey....... this guy makes a lot of sense......... then I realised that this guy was me and this is just a really old thread.


----------



## Zex (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I've heard them change for some people from time to time.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

jarrelka said:


> Im pretty sure they add 2 inches (5 cm) Cena is infact 181 cm, around 5'11 but he sure looks taller because of his massive upperbody and huge head. Langston is 180 cm aswell I believe.


7mins 15seconds 







angle in the olympics with his height given on screen at 180cm right at the start 






cema is barely shorter than lesnar who was listed 6'3 in ufc, tops an inch difference there


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

Listen to the intros and laugh. WWE is bad at exaggerating weights, but WCW was absolutely ABSURD!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Wade Barrett is actually billed *LOWER* than his height ... he's the only wrestler to have this and has no idea why lol


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

MMA listed Batista as 6'4"


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

One thing that has irked me is how Big Show went from being 7"2 to 7" and they never made any reference again to the fact he suddenly lost 2 inches while being away for a while.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

Argothar said:


> One thing that has irked me is how Big Show went from being 7"2 to 7" and they never made any reference again to the fact he suddenly lost 2 inches while being away for a while.


he was 7'4" in WCW


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Crash Holly, "allegedly weighing over 700lbs" :lol


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

dxbender said:


> I really don't get why WWE needs to make superstars seem bigger than they are. Its not like they do the UFC Tale of the Tape stuff where they show each guys height,weight,age and stuff like that. So why lie about something that's random.


because it adds to the intimidation factor. saying ryback is 300 pounds makes him seem more ferocious than saying he is 250. same with the height. taller you make them seem the more intimidating.



corfend said:


> It varies from wrestler to wrestler. For example, 'Taker isn't really 6'10, but Randy Orton and Edge are both legitimately around 6'4 or 6'5 (their billed heights). HHH is also billed at 6'4, but he's clearly a couple of inches shorter than Orton and Edge and just taller than Cena, who's billed height of 6'1 seems to be legit.


^ this. definitely varies from wrestler to wrestler. but you can generally see who they are exaggerating for and the guys who are legitimately billed


----------



## Atarwii (Dec 12, 2014)

Daniel Bryan just referred to himself as 5' 5"


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Depends on the wrestler really, some are more exaggerated then others.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

They add 3 inches, just like I do when I say my dick is 5 inches long.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

Really the only way to guess is when Pro Athletes are hosting the show and you can compare to a guy that's been legit measured somewhere like the NFL Combine or in a Boxing Match or something.

Most guys lie if they can to seem bigger than they are to cover up for feelings of inadequacy. 

Dolph is a guy that wrestled in the 165lb weight class in college. Maybe he's added a little weight since his college days, but I doubt that much. I think there's probably quite a few guys under 200lbs on the roster because Dolph is little but not the smallest.

We've seen Big Show and Shaq in the ring together to get a frame of reference.

I remember Ben Roethlisberger and his linemen in the ring with DX before and I remember thinking HHH is about the size of Ben. Maybe just a bit shorter.

I've seen Big E and can confirm, he's a midget. I was floored at how short he is. But he's huge too. Built like a mini tank.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

I dont think they exaggerate anywhere near as much as they used to. A lot of guys look like they are easily the height/weight they are billed as if not more. for instance they have Bray listed as 285 when he could pass for a 300+lber


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

I remember a few years back WWE lowered everyone's billed weights and claimed them to be real but they're still exaggerated. Like Lesnar is billed 286 lbs when he really is about 265 lbs.


----------



## JJForReal (Sep 10, 2014)

It's disappointing knowing how many of these guys I'm bigger than.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

ADRfan said:


> I remember a few years back WWE lowered everyone's billed weights and claimed them to be real but they're still exaggerated. Like Lesnar is billed 286 lbs when he really is about 265 lbs.


lesnar has to cut weight to make 265...they ALWAYS mentioned it during his ufc fights. when he tried out for the nfl a week or so after mania 20 he came in at 286lb

anyway his weight changes. at summerslam this year lesnar looked north of 300 and he looked 260ish on raw this past week.


----------



## N1120A (Mar 27, 2017)

Old thread, but a few things:

I met Cena at a BBQ before he was in the WWF/E. Great guy. I'd put him at a legit 6'1" or even a shade more. Definitely at least the 251 he is billed at. He has a powerlifter's density.

I've met The Rock too and there is no way he is under 6'4". He was a legit Division 1 defensive lineman. He is one guy who is probably bigger now than when he started - certainly more ripped. I don't think he's as dense as Cena, but his height probably makes the 265-270 billing pretty close to accurate.

Shawn Michaels had his weight overbilled for much of his career. During his heyday, where he got a lot more toned, he was probably no more than 185-190. Maybe even less later on. He was probably around or just over 200 as a Rocker.

Hogan has basically confirmed that he was about 6'6 1/2" at his peak and shrunk to as little as 6'3", before having surgery and getting back to about 6'5". He hasn't been 300+ pounds since very early in his career, when he wasn't as toned as he got later.

I have no idea what they billed the Rock and Roll Express as, but there is no way either of them was over 185. 

Andre died at 6'9 1/2", but his body had been collapsing on itself for many years. He was legitimately 7'4" before he started really breaking down. There are photos of him towering over Blackjack Mulligan, who was at least 6'9". There are also photos of him being the same height in a pair of laceups with no real heel as Wilt Chamberlain, a legit 7'1"+, was in a pair of boots with heels


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Please don't bump old threads.


----------

